# Jaguar XKR Supercharged Paint Correction



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi guys.
Myself and a friend of mine Martin (djmp23 on DW) recently had a good go at a paint correction on his Dad's 2000 Jaguar XKR. It's our first proper paint correction so go easy will ya.

First off. HUGE thanks to Dave at Screentech in Hessle, without the use of his unit we'd have struggled massively, so thanks Dave :thumb:

Here are the results. I think it was about 90% corrected by the time we finished.
The Jag had a LOT of deep swirl marks and RDS'. It had been resprayed in a few places in the past. The paint guys had done a lovely job of making sure there were at least a burn mark or two and some nice extra swirl marks from their machine 'polishing'.
It took us 2 days to do.

We're more than happy with the way it went and because of it, it looks like we'll be working on other Jaguars and Aston Martin's in the near future as a Jag specialist saw our work :thumb:

Day 1
Car power washed, sprayed with Elite Snow Foam which was left to dwell for 10 - 15 mins and then rinsed off.
Next was to try out Turbowax Car Shampoo sent to me from the U.S to test and review. Very good stuff as it happens and cleans well :thumb:
Car was then rinsed off again and we moved on to the wheels. Again, Turbowax Wheel Cleaner was used and it is also a great product to use. Goes on lightly but then as you use a wheel brush it foams up well. 
I used a ValetPRO wheel brush which is a really sorted and good quality piece of kit it use!

Paint was flat as a fart and hadn't been waxed in ages. Bird poo marks abounded on the roof.


























































The Jag was then bought inside then unit where it dried naturally as there's a huge heating system in there 
We used a Meguiars Clay Kit to clay it and didn't half pull out some dirt too :doublesho








This after one small section.









After claying the car it was very obvious that this wasn't going to be an easy job at all.


















Day 2 

The beast prepped and ready to be machine polished.









50/50 of the boot. After a pass with a Sonus-SFX 2 Enhance pad and SFX-2 polish it was obvious we were going nowhere fast so the SFX-1 Restore pad and SFX-1 polish was cracked out. This pic is after one pass with SFX-2 and 1 pass with SFX-1.









After another pass with SFX-1 and it's starting to look better








Nearly perfect, but this is before the final polish etc









Onto the bonnet and a couple of 50/50 shots after a couple of passes with SFX-1.

















After 2 passes with SFX-1 and 1 pass with SFX-2 we ended up with this









After we'd finished using the combination of SFX-1 and SFX-2 on the body we finished with 1 pass across the entire car of SFX-3 Final Finish Polish and a SFX-4 Final Finish pad and ended up with this lovely deep red colour. Got to say I'm well impresses with the Sonus stuff:thumb:









Next stage was onto using a favourite product of mine: ValetPRO Orion's Shield. Great stuff, easy to use and lasts 3+ months easily 









Application










Take off Orion's Shield










Final wax. Aristoclass Premium Wax.  A Japanese Carnauba wax which is £62 a tin and lasts 7+ months. Spreads easily and can be taken off after just 30 seconds.:thumb:









Wheels finished with Rimwax and tyres finished with ValetPRO Protectant used neat.









Exhaust tips cleaned with AG Metal Polish. Not all was gone but hugely improved as you can see compared to earlier.









Photos of the car inside the unit.

































Nice reflection shots

















The next day Martin and his Dad came to collect the Jag and couldn't believe it but the sun came out!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Stunning result! Love that shape of XK but not liking the bodykit. Still a nice car I wouldnt say no to though! :thumb:


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

.


my dad got the car totally standard, cant remember everything he has had done but il try.

Adamesh rear lights
Adamesh rear boot and window spoilers
EBC drilled and grooved discs with red stuff pads (I think)
front and rear parking sensors
side skirts, front and rear bumpers are from a 2005 model so its not such an after market bodykit as there genuine jaguar parts.
lowerd 20mil on custom made springs
custom made 20mil spacers so the new shape alloys would fit.
BBS Split rim 20 Sepang wheels
interior fully retreated/repaired
Custom exhaust from Cat back made by Rebel exhausts UK.
front bumper and boot de badged


cant think of anything else even though I know there are some other bits haha.

the company that hada good look around the car after me and my dad came to pick the XK up was Jagutech in Hull who was very impressed by our work which is alwaysa plus I suppose .

Was an absolute pleasure to work with you Chris and im sure we shall be doing more work together in the future.

oh and the metal polish used on the exhausts was AG metal polish.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

those wheels looks sensational.

hate sonus polishes, but look likes you have them down to a T. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

It will not matter how clean and shiny that car, nothing will take away that rear bumper, not my cup of tea at all ..


----------



## Alquimista (Aug 12, 2007)

I could watch this detail just for the car, I just love leaping cats (as you can se by my avatar) drive a XJ everyday, and this one is fantastic. To top this, he result was great, congratulations.
Funny most of the products you mention I never used (and I've used quite a few...), curious about their performance...
Cheers!


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

cracking job there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great turn a round lads...

Looks much better in the end...

2 things:

What happened to the engine detail  

and just in case you are doing any more R's, the vents in the bonnet pop out dead easy, then a good tip is to actually open the bonnet - it hinges forwards, then you can stand and polish away...

Otherwise, the bonnet is looong and wiiide, sore back all round!

Great work though...

I wouldn't mind knowing more about the jap wax too......

:thumb:


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Great work, looks a lot better!
Rear bumper/light cluster doing nothing for me I'm afraid. Love the wheels though.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning!

are those rear lights standard?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> stunning!
> 
> are those rear lights standard?


no way!



:lol:










:thumb:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Great work, very good turnaround...I don't know if I love or hate that back end, guess I'd have to decide in the flesh. Love the wheels though


----------



## dbaillie (Apr 6, 2009)

smashin job there the wheels look mint on the car:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Excellent work with great results :thumb:


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Great turn a round lads...
> 
> Looks much better in the end...
> 
> ...


Chris when you read his comment all im goin to say is.

*TOLD YOU SO*! lol.

I mentioned about removing the vents as there a doddle to do.

the engine is having an uprated supercharger fitted which will be powder coated in red. interior was not done as my dad intends to have some light tints put on and Paul ( of TAS) mentioned he would be all over the interior moving about so I would have to then clean it all again lol.

once the tints are done and the supercharger is fitted and had a dyno run done then il be doing those items in question at home for my dad .

rear lights are from a well known company called Adamesh (http://www.adamesh.co.uk/) and were £400.

I've just hada look on there site and thats mainly were my dad purchased alot of his parts from and HMM seems he has spent rather a bit on the jag hahaha!

oh just been told he also purchased items from paramount-performance http://www.paramount-performance.com
and paragon design http://www.paragondesignuk.com/


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Where did you get the front number plate holder. My Dad has a standard XK and the number plate was fixed in the middle of the grill. We removed the badge on the top of the front bumper and had a vinyl number plate made and fixed it on there. It looks a lot better now. Sorry no pictures. The car is only used in summer and is locked up securely cos theres no insurance on it.


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

paragon £60.

just noticed something aswell in the first post lol.



> Hi guys.
> Myself and a friend of mine Martin (djmp23 on DW) recently had a good go at a paint correction on his Dad's 2000 Jaguar XKR. It's our first proper paint correction so go easy will ya.


its not my first time lol.

was my first time using those products & working along side you  im a dedicated autoglym user, as you saw by my box Chris lol.

my BMW E36.

















my dads old 5 series 540i before he got teh XKR.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

certainly looks better
next time ave a go with a layer red moose or daneisse 
this really makes red pop
ave alook at these
also why didnt you remove wax/dust/etc from the rear spolier,second to last pic
but certainly does look at lot better than before well done
hope the owner will now look after it a bit more


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

removed it at home with dodo juice sticks bud .

ive been around the car twice with detailing sticks to get all the remainder of dust etc etc.
the positive thing was we did not need to drive very far from the unit we did it in.

the negative was I forgot to bring them in the first place so I deserve a slap LOL

eitehr way im still pleased with the result and so is Chris and my father  and I have no problem working along side Chris in the future as it seemed we clicked almost instantly and did not confuse each other etc etc.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

A18XVM said:


> Where did you get the front number plate holder.


you get them off ebay...

:thumb:


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> you get them off ebay...
> 
> :thumb:


the ones on ebay are also from paragon iirc its there ebay shop .

im pritty sure that is how my dad got to know of the company!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

djmp23 said:


> the ones on ebay are also from paragon iirc its there ebay shop .
> 
> im pritty sure that is how my dad got to know of the company!


There are a few different types...

Some better than others 

Has your dad joined the owners club yet?

Lots of good guys and good advice on there...

:thumb:


----------



## DBSK (Apr 22, 2008)

Looks very nice, not keen on the back though, little too much IMO.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work and a great finish :thumb:


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> There are a few different types...
> 
> Some better than others
> 
> ...


il have to get him to join he is in his 60's and only uses the net really to surf on ebay and his emails.

but il do my best .


----------



## acprc (Jun 14, 2009)

Great work on the polishing, red as it should be but.....bodykit looks like somebody got a Halfords gift voucher!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

To quote Glen Quagmire.........giggity giggity goo!

That is one lovely Jag, always been a fan of the XK in any guise. Looks stunning in red!


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

acprc said:


> Great work on the polishing, red as it should be but.....bodykit looks like somebody got a Halfords gift voucher!


halfords lols.

dont think my dad would be to pleased to read such a comment. the car only touches jaguar specialists or jaguar dealers. all the parts on the car have come from jaguar specific companies so to stat such a comment as 'halfords' is an insult at the least!

il agree the back bumper im not a fan of eitehr and I have already told him this but when you look around at a car shows its always best to be individual and unique to the others even if its in a good way or bad I suppose .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think we all know that we should not be making comments about people's taste and their p & j's....

Everyone is different!:thumb:


----------



## djmp23 (Feb 22, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I think we all know that we should not be making comments about people's taste and their p & j's....
> 
> Everyone is different!:thumb:


exactly! its not about the bodykit, its about the paint correction me and Chris did working as a team for the first time.


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments guys :thumb:


----------

